

The Next Big Programming Language You've Never Heard of – WIRED - mlichtenstern
http://www.wired.com/2014/07/d-programming-language/

======
Signez
I've heard of D. It seems like a great idea, but all that stuff with
proprietary compiler, poor online documentation, and zero public approval from
any organization (except Facebook but it's lately) were a big no-no for my
side-projects, keeping aside any commercial ones.

Now, Rust seems to be the perfect drop-in replacement in my heart for "new
language that makes coffee while being readable and awesome to use".

~~~
commentzorro
You're right. D, just two compilers and only few well written books is
terrible when compared to the biblical legacy Rust has built up. And I
certainly wouldn't want to use anything that didn't come out of a big
corporation. Organic growth for anything technical just means the technology
sucks.

Sarcasm aside, I get what you're saying but not why?

------
sup
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999725](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7999725)

------
robmccoll
Wasn't D fractured around two completely incompatible standard libraries? What
ever happened there?

~~~
commentzorro
It was fractured a few years ago with D1. D2 (now just called D) resolved
those differences and is almost a new language at this point. Think of D1 as a
long term test with D2/D being the do-over that most languages don't get the
chance to try. Jettison the bad and add good stuff that had been talked about
but could't be easily be done w/o tons of breaking changes.

------
jincheker
Trust me, it will fail

